# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε το Τρουφάκι μου (ΖΑΚΟ)

## sofia_1986

Σημερα το πρωι εκανε το μοιραιο λαθος η μητερα μου και δεν κλειδωσε το πορτακι της μιας ταιστρας με αποτελεσμα το αγαπημενο μου Τρουφακι να φυγει.
Δεν νιωθω καλα. Δεν ειμαι καλα. Απο το πρωι το ψαχνω σε ολοκληρη την περιοχη και σε ενα διπλανο χωριο αλλα τιποτα.
Το Τρουφακι μου εφυγε και ακομα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω.
Μακροχωρι Ημαθιας αν εδω μεσα ειναι κανεις απο τα μερη μας ας βοηθησει.

----------


## sofia_1986

Πανω που την εμαθα παρα πολυ καλα, την συνηθησα.  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

Τι κρίμα.....ελπιζω να βρεθεί σύντομα.Πολλα πουλιά ,χάνονται τον τελευταίο καιρό. :sad: 
Ψαξε οσο μπορεις.....ειναι και πανέξυπνα, βρε παιδί μου....

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ. Δεν σταματαω να ψαχνω αλλα.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το πρωί ξεκίνα νωρίς το ψάξιμο. Τώρα νομίζω κάπου θα έχει σκουριάσει. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Σοφία εύχομαι να βρεθεί το κοριτσάκι σου. Τι γκαντεμιά βρε παιδί μου..

----------


## SUNNY

Αχ μωρε ευχομε να βρεθει οσο ποιο γρηγορα γινεται.

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να βρεθεί! Βάλε καμιά ανακοίνωση σε ψιλιλατζιδικο ή σε μέρη που κυκλοφορεί ο κόσμος......

----------

